# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продам свежие базы разных направлений!

## albert_arbitraj

Продам свежие базы разных направлений!



Базы под:
- форекс,
- крипто,
- физы,
- с лендов о доп доходах,
- на заказ под различные темы.


В наличии, теплые, холодные базы!



Страны: РФ – так же многие страны на заказ!



Постоянное обновление! Возможна замена неликвида!
По всем интересующим Вас вопросам в тг!



Обратная связь:
• TELEGRAM: albert_arbitraj

----------

